# Drucken von GEF Anwendungen



## Mr.PlugIn (18. Jan 2007)

Hi Leutz!

Bin jetzt soweit und habe eine GEF Anwendung grafisch dargestellt! Das Plugin geht auf und zeigt mir meine Oraganisationsstruktur!

Nun das Druckproblem! Wenn ich auf drucken gehe spuckt der Drucker nur einen schwarzen Fleck aus und nicht meinen Screen was zu sehen ist!


Standet ihr auch schonmal vor soeinem Problem? Wenn ja, was könnte man tun das die Anwendung gedruckt wird!

MFG


----------



## WieselAc (18. Jan 2007)

Mein Vorschlag:

einen screenshot machen, da den gewünschten Bereich ausschneiden und dieses Bild dann drucken.


----------



## Roar (18. Jan 2007)

und was hat das ganze mit oop zu tun? => verschoben


----------



## Mr.PlugIn (18. Jan 2007)

Das soll ein Plugin für Firmen werden! Da kann ich denen nicht sagen mach nen Screenshot und druck das!


Das muss in Eclipse selber gehen!

MFG


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jan 2007)

Wie sieht das Ding aus?
RootEditPart usw.
Was ist deine Toplevel-View Komponente, wie sehen die Layer aus?


----------



## WieselAc (18. Jan 2007)

Das diese Lösung nicht gerade hübsch ist, dass ist mir schon klar. Aber ich hatte auch nicht erwachtet, dass du das von Hand machst, die Schritte, screenshot machen, bereich ausschneiden, drucken kannst du ja implementieren.

Aber für ne professionelle Lösung kommt dieser Weg ja wohl trotzdem nicht in Frage.


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jan 2007)

GEF kann drucken. Da braucht man keine Screenshots  :wink:


----------



## Mr.PlugIn (18. Jan 2007)

Dann sag doch wie man mit GEF druckt


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jan 2007)

Schau dir dazu mitgelieferte Logic Editor Example an.


----------



## Guest (19. Jan 2007)

Hi!

mhmh find ich garnicht! Weder in meinen Klassen. noch im GEF REDBOOK


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jan 2007)

Sofern du den source runtergeladen hast, ist das dabei.


----------



## Guest (19. Jan 2007)

Hallo!

Habe das eingefügt:


```
print = (PrintAction) getActionRegistry().getAction (GEFActionConstants.PRINT);
		menu.appendToGroup(GEFActionConstants.GROUP_PRINT, print);
		print = new PrintAction(this.editor);
		actionRegistry.registerAction(print);
```


Und nen andern Drucker benutzt und es FUNZT


----------

